# Don't forget, March 14th. Put it in your diaries.



## DayOne (Sep 19, 2014)

Steak and BJ Day - Official Website











:grin2:


Edit: Some might say it's an acquired taste...


----------



## Wolf1974 (Feb 19, 2014)

DayOne said:


> Steak and BJ Day - Official Website
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Never do !!

:grin2:


----------



## MarriedTex (Sep 24, 2010)

Let me tell you how bad it is in Tex - land, in terms of frequency of BJs.

As a parent of three active, engaged high school/college math students, my first thought on seeing the 3/14 listing was "Oh, March 14. That's Pi Day."

For the uninitiated, many math teachers try to jazz up their classes by offering special treats on March 14 (AKA 3.14 - the starting sequence for the value of Pi.) I have made multiple trips to the grocery store on March 13 to get a bakery pie for my kids to take into class the next day. 

So, upon seeing this thread, "Pi Day" was the first thing that leapt to mind. Not one thought of Steak & BJ. That is how far I have sunk. Sad.


----------



## Satya (Jun 22, 2012)

Constable Odo asked me today, while we were at the pharmacy, why there wasn't an entire aisle devoted to S&BJ like there was already for St. V's day. I told him to go enquire with a member of staff.


----------



## MarriedDude (Jun 21, 2014)

That's my actual birthday. 

it's been such a wonderful life


----------



## Wolf1974 (Feb 19, 2014)

Satya said:


> Constable Odo asked me today, while we were at the pharmacy, why there wasn't an entire aisle devoted to S&BJ like there was already for St. V's day. I told him to go enquire with a member of staff.


Ok well I remember his posts so I'm guess that he in fact did go ask. What did they say?


----------



## Satya (Jun 22, 2012)

Wolf1974 said:


> Ok well I remember his posts so I'm guess that he in fact did go ask. What did they say?


I'm actually not sure if he did. We split up to go browsing for different things but I wouldn't have put it past him to ask!


----------



## Wolf1974 (Feb 19, 2014)

Satya said:


> I'm actually not sure if he did. We split up to go browsing for different things but I wouldn't have put it past him to ask!


Epic I'm sure


----------



## RandomDude (Dec 18, 2010)

...

Personally if I had to rely on an unofficial holiday to get a BJ I would be rather worried about the state of my relationship =/


----------



## Wolf1974 (Feb 19, 2014)

RandomDude said:


> ...
> 
> Personally if I had to rely on an unofficial holiday to get a BJ I would be rather worried about the state of my relationship =/


More of just good fun. Women get VDay we get this. :smile2:


----------



## arbitrator (Feb 13, 2012)

*Now Ol' Arb's got some nice thick ribeyes in the freezer that I might well cook on March 14th.

But let's just say that I'll have to go out and find some sexy, "easy on the eyes," affectionate lady to help comply with the second half of that equation!*
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## EnigmaGirl (Feb 7, 2015)

Meh, my husband loathes red meat and I give him a bj whenever he looks stressed out or he asks for one.


----------



## Wolf1974 (Feb 19, 2014)

arbitrator said:


> *Now Ol' Arb's got some nice thick ribeyes in the freezer that I might well cook on March 14th.
> 
> But let's just say that I'll have to go out and find some sexy, "easy on the eyes," affectionate lady to help comply with the second half of that equation!*
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


That should make a wonderful online dating profile Arb :grin2:


----------



## DayOne (Sep 19, 2014)

arbitrator said:


> *
> But let's just say that I'll have to go out and find some sexy, "easy on the eyes," affectionate lady to help comply with the second half of that equation!*


 Looks aren't a priority. You're only going to see the top of her head...







:grin2:


----------



## Married but Happy (Aug 13, 2013)

Every day can be steak and blow job day in our house, just as almost every day includes some romance, chocolate, and cunnilingus. But, I'll pass on the steak most days, as it's very unhealthy, hardens the arteries, and can eventually result in BJs being wasted effort. February 14 and March 14 aren't special days, but I like the idea!


----------



## MJJEAN (Jun 26, 2015)

Wolf1974 said:


> More of just good fun. Women get VDay we get this. :smile2:


Yeah! 

Guys buy flowers and take women on dates throughout the year, yet there is a special day where the man is supposed to put a little more time and effort into the flowers and the date, right? Well, Steak and a BJ Day is the same. Sure, women make steak and go down throughout the year, but on this day we're supposed to put a little extra into it.

Although, I've always heard Steak and a BJ Day was February 7th. You know, to get guys in the mood for Valentines.


----------



## DayOne (Sep 19, 2014)

Married but Happy said:


> Every day can be steak and blow job day in our house,* just as almost every day includes* some romance, *chocolate, and cunnilingus*. But, I'll pass on the steak most days, as it's very unhealthy, hardens the arteries, and can eventually result in BJs being wasted effort. February 14 and March 14 aren't special days, but I like the idea!


----------



## Married but Happy (Aug 13, 2013)

DayOne said:


>


That depends on where, how, and by whom the Godiva chocolate is enjoyed!


----------



## HuggyBear (Aug 4, 2012)

Don't forget that March 6 is "international women's day"... and if you do, you can certainly write off S&BJ day.


----------

